# Bumper crop for my Frontenac's



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a bumper crop for the Frontenac this year! May do some thinning but also may be greedy and go for volume. After a drought for the last two years and only getting enough for one bottle last year, things are being made up for this year. We're now 8+inches of rain over normal, just look at the Mississippi in St. Louis...flood stage!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking good Doug. Feel free to send some of that rain our way........


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2013)

Mike I can send you some rain also right now. The last couple weeks have been wet with about 8 inches in that time.

Doug now you need to keep the birds out!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 6, 2013)

The birds are later ( I have some netting) right now I need to get the tractor running, weeds are 4' tall right now, can barley see the grapes...lol

Mike, its all coming from your direction, wish I could send some of it back, but It would have to go back through OK City and I don't think they want any more either.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 6, 2013)

We have not one but two fires burning currently. Each one is about 10,000 acres. The one closest to me (7 miles) is only 5% contained and basically burning down whats left of the most scenic and beautiful piece of land in Northern NM. The Valle Grande Preserve. It is set to become a National Park in a few years if congress could get their act together but we all know how well thats going these days. Any way between last years Las Conchas fire and this years Thompson Ridge fire there is not going to be anything left tree wise. This is what no rain and no snow for 3 years will do.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 29, 2013)

Toured the vineyard and the grapes are ripening. My guess is harvest in about 2 weeks, will check next weekend with brix meter to see how close they are. They are darkening but still tart, a few darker ones has some sweetness but not enough.
For those of you with Frontenac, what is your harvest time? 
Last year I picked the end of July, but we had a very early spring.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 30, 2013)

Harvest more by brix than date. With Frontenac and a nice warm climate, shoot for around 28 brix to get the acid lower.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 30, 2013)

yup, thats what I shot for last year. Also just ordered some giant eyes and reflective bird tape to help keep more of the grapes for me.
Heard the key to using that stuff is not to keep it up all the time. Just use it as the grapes ripen.
Have little luck keeping the tractor running, will take it in this fall for a good go over. Weeds are still tall, lost the tractor a few weeks ago, looked in the wrong row.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 3, 2013)

Have the giant eyes and reflective tape, will put that all up in the morning to keep the birds away and will check the brix. Hope to pick next weekend but forcast is for rain for the next five days.


----------



## nucjd (Aug 3, 2013)

My Barn cats patrol my vineyard for birds which has worked amazingly well.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 4, 2013)

went down today and put up the anti bird divices, too late... most of the grapes are gone. On the bright side, sat and watched for about 20 minuets after putting is all up and the birds would swoop away.. yea, it works, just too late on my part.


----------



## nucjd (Aug 4, 2013)

Growing grapes is a slow process which can take years just for the first crop which folks out side of the growing arenas can't get their heads around. I always joke the hardest part about making wine is growing the dang grapes. Good look next season. This season has almost been a wash for me as well due to all of the rain.


----------

